# WANTED DESERT TORTOISE ANY AGE!



## tcpartymama (May 2, 2010)

We are owners of 2 Desert Tortoises that we rescued. My mom now wants a tortoise of her own. We were promised a 30 year old desert tortoise from a friend who inherited one, however, my friend changed her mind and is going to keep it. Mom really had her heart set on that tortoise. Her yard is ready. Den is ready. Stocked up on all kinds of food for the tortoise, and now she doesn't get it. She's devastated. So, I am searching. Does anyone have a California Desert Tortoise up for adoption?? We live in the Fountain Valley/Huntington Beach area, and we are willing to pay an adoption fee. If you need to inspect the yard, you are welcome. Big yard. Big grass. Nice sleeping den. Plenty of shade and lots of natural HB sunlight. Safe home. No dogs. Please reply. Thank you!!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2010)

Contact one of the Southern Calif. chapters of the California Turtle &Tortoise club. They're always looking for good homes for desert tortoises.

http://www.tortoise.org/cttcmemb.html


----------



## TortieLuver (May 2, 2010)

They have a nice site. I wish they would allow for torts to go to Az, as they are for Ca only. Does anyone know of any clubs/organizations/rescues in Arizona?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 2, 2010)

TortieLuver said:


> They have a nice site. I wish they would allow for torts to go to Az, as they are for Ca only. Does anyone know of any clubs/organizations/rescues in Arizona?



Are you looking for a DT in Arizona?


----------

